# 3rd Round--Game 3: Heat vs. Pistons



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Finals
Round 3
Game 3









Miami Heat
(52-30)
vs.
Detroit Pistons
(64-18)
*

*Tied Series (1-1)*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

Pistons Bench:
Antonio McDyess
Lindsey Hunter
Maurice Evans
Tony Delk
Dale Davis
Kelvin Cato
Carlos Delfino


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Home sweet home! I feel good about this one. :cheers:


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

We really need this one. Time to reassume control of the series.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I hope our guys understand that the game requires a measure of mental preparation and that it is to their advantage to exude confidence in their play, their posture and in their overall body language. Being as much active on defense as they are on offense. GO HEAT!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Team needs more motivation, says Riley*
> 
> _SELF-MOTIVATION_
> 
> ...


Miami Herald


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That shouldn't need anymore motivation other than they are 7 wins from being champions.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

Sheed scores 20+ Pistons should win...

Walker goes for 15+ Heat should win...

*Crawford is one of the refs = Detroit is screwed.*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's time to define ourselves as a championship caliber team.......get a win tonight fellas


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> Sheed scores 20+ Pistons should win...
> 
> Walker goes for 15+ Heat should win...
> 
> *Crawford is one of the refs = Detroit is screwed.*


dont worry buddy, we are in the same boat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat win the tip

Walker nearly turns it over, recovers and gets the hook to drop.....2-0 Heat

Prince for 3....3-2 Pistons


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses, out of bounds..Heat get it back...Walker misses...

Prince misses, good D by Toine...

JWill to Diesel for the 2 hand slam....4-3 Heat

Billups drives, fouled by JWill...Chauncey hits both....5-4 Pistons


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses the J...

Billups for 3....7-4 Detroit


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udonis hits the J.....7-6 

Sheed called for the hook (1st)...Heat ball

Toine misses, Shaq grabs it and slams it back....8-6 Heat

Sheed misses the long 3, Prince grabs it, Chauncey misses Wade boards it...

Udon misses, Shaq saves it to JWill, Shaq fouled inside by Ben (1st)...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Walker is really moving the ball tonight. Nice


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq to the line...hits 1/2....9-7 Heat

Heat get the loose ball....Chauncey saves the lay in, Heat ball...

Shaq with the hook...11-7 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups misses, Udon boards it...

JWill pushes and leaves it to Udon for the slam!....13-7 Heat 

Timeout Detroit


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Is there a worse announcer in professional sports than hubie brown????

he is so insane I dont know what games he watches...and he picks favorites.

-Wade has a ridiculous step back move on rip but misses the shot...he praises Rip for staying with him

-JWill gets hacked over the arm clearly...and he just talks about hitting the ball

he doesnt like the heat at all and every play his opinion leads against the heat somehow. there isnt a worse guy to listen to during a game...i miss TNT sooooo much


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip off the screen....13-9

Heat turnover by JWill...

Sheed misses, Ben boards...Chauncey banks it in.....13-11


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade bad pass....

Wade steals it, pushes and scores off glass...15-11

Chauncey hits a long 2....15-13


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udonis misses long, Shaq tip slam.....17-13

Sheed misses, JWill boards...

JWill turnover, retarded pass by Jason...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Defensive 3 in the key on the Heat...Rip hits.....17-14

Billups misses, Udon boards...

Shaq fouled by Sheed (2nd) on the pass...

Wade takes off for the dunk!.....19-14


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Did You See That!!!!! Dwyane Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip hits on the baseline....19-16

Shaq misses the hook....

Rip misses, Ben boards it....out of bounds to the Heat

Timeout


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I got to go to work later and so far im so excited with this game I have another huge headache but Dwyane wade continues to provide relief. heat playing good ball right now. needs to step up defense a notch


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives and scores on the reverse lay in....21-16

Ben looses the oop...

Walker turns it over...

Rip fouled on teh floor, somehow gets continuation for the 3pt play....21-19


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits.....23-19

Rip hits a prayer....23-21


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives and scores...and the foul! 

Posey in, Walker out

Dwyane hits the FT......26-21


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups hits for 3....26-24

Zo called for 3 in the key

Delfino misses the lay in, Zo boards

*End of the 1st Qtr
Heat 26
Pistons 24
*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*The team leading after the 1st Qtr has won both games in this series....*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Delfino misses...

Davis Prince in, Delfino Billups out

Wade hits a long 2 from the corner.....28-24

Wade hits again....13 in a row for Wade....30-24


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

McDyess hits the fade....30-26

Payton called for the offensive foul...bull**** at it's best

Zo out, Shaq in

Wade steals it...pushes it dishes to Posey for the lay in....32-26


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip drives and scores.....32-28

Davis wraps up Shaq (1st)...

Shaq scores on the goaltend by McDyess...34-28


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip misses...Davis with the loose ball foul (2nd)...

Wade out, JWill in

Walker drives and scores.....36-28

Timeout Pistons


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Prince passes the inbounds into the hoop...Heat ball (WOW)

Walker spins and scores.....38-28

Pistons turnover

Shaq's pass broken up, off Miami...Detroit takes over


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill called for the loose ball foul (2nd)...another BS call

Billups hits for 2....38-30

Nice pass Shaq to Payton, misses the lay in....

Hunter hits for 3....38-33


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton misses the 3...Walker looses the rebound...

Sheed misses the 3...Shaq boards...

Toine for 33333333333333333333333......41-33


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed fouled by Toine (1st)....Sheed cries to Danny Crawford even after getting the foul call

Prince misses, Payton boards it...

Udon misses the hook, Sheed boards...

Ben fouled down...hits 1/2.....41-34


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton misses for 3...

Sheed fouled by Haslem (1st)...hits 1/2....41-35


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses on the drive...

Delk scores 41-37

Shaq travel


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups misses, Wade boards...

Toine inside to Shaq for the hook....43-37

Ben fouled inside by Wade (1st)

Timeout (2:30 left in the Half)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ben to the line...misses both...Shaq boards it

JWill hits the long J....45-37

Turnover on BWallace

2 minutes left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill travels

Billups fouled by JWill (3rd)...Heat in the penalty

Chauncey hits 1/2.....45-38

Timeout Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine misses the 3, Wade boards it...

Toine drives and scores....47-38

Billups misses

Walker pushes blocked by Prince...loose ball foul on Udon (another BS foul)

Ben to the line...misses both

Wallace called for the block (2nd)...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade holding for the last shot...

Wade leaves the oop to Shaq for the slam!!....49-38

McDyess misses

*Halftime
Heat 49
Pistons 38
*


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Good first half. Miami playing well and again must step up there defensive intensity some more and not let it die down. Energy of the home crowd is keeping the Heat active on both ends of the floor.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Good first half by the Heat, I definately like Walker's aggressive play in that half. Let's push this lead up to 15-20 and cruise to victory here.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

mippo said:


> Good first half by the Heat, I definately like Walker's aggressive play in that half. Let's push this lead up to 15-20 and *cruise *to victory here.



Cruising not allowed. 100% effort for the full 48 mins. :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed hits and the foul by Haslem (3rd)...hits the FT....49-41 Heat

JWill drives and scores.....51-41

Udonis called for an off the ball foul (4th), thanks Danny Crawford!

Posey in, Haslem out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip called for the travel...Heat ball

Toine horrible pass

Rip scores....51-43


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Walker leaves it up for Shaq for the slam.....53-43

Rip fouled by Wade (2nd)...hits both....53-45

Wade hits.....55-45

Sheed fades and hits....55-47


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq with the hook.....57-47

Wade strips Sheed

Jwill for 33333333333333333333333333333333.....60-47

Sheed hits the 3.....60-50


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

There we go. Heat playing ball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine to Shaq for the oop slam.....62-50

Chauncey scores on the goaltend by Shaq....62-52


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives and foul by Rip (2nd)...hits both.....64-52

Billups hits.....64-54

JWill misses the 3...

Over and Back Violation on the Pistons


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey misses the 3....Shaq boards fouled by Sheed (3rd)...hits both...66-54

Sheed misses the 3, Wade boards

Wade misses

Toine steals it from Rip...

Toine misses, Wade boards, Shaq looses the ball on the oop from Wade

Prince called for the travel

Timeout


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq called for a travel

Rip misses, Toine boards it...

Walker called for the offensive foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

McDyess fouled by Toine (4th)...hits both....66-56

Toine out, Haslem in

Haslem misses

Billups hits.....66-58


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip fouls Wade (3rd)...

Payton in, JWill out

Wade fouled, no call, Pistons ball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip misses, Posey boards...

Wade hits......68-58

Wade hits again....70-58

Timeout Pistons


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Delk fouled by Zo (2nd)...Heat in the penalty

Delk hits both.....70-60

2 minutes left in the 3rd

Wade banks it in....72-60


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Delk drives, blocked by Zo...out to Sheed for 3, miss, board by Wade fouled by Delk

Wade misses the J...

DA in, Wade out

McDyess hits the J.....72-62


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton hits.....74-62

Pistons hold for the last shot

Delk misses the 3..Payton pushes but doesn't get the shot off

*End of the 3rd Qtr
Heat 74
Pistons 62
*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq fouled by McDyess (1st)...

DA misses...

Delk fouled by DA (1st)...

Prince to McDyess.....74-64


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udonis misses the hook....

McDyess fouled by DA (2nd)...hits 1/2....74-65

Wade in, DA out

Shaq called for the moving screen...(1st)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

McDyess misses...out of bounds to Detroit....

Shaq steals the pass...

Wade called for the offensive foul (3rd)...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Give Shaq The Ball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed hits.....74-67

Shaq fouled by McDyess (2nd)...misses both

McDyess turns it over on the pass

Timeout


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade fouled by McDyess (3rd)...misses both

Billups for 3....................74-70

Wade turnover

Refs taking over like usual


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups hits a 3.........74-73

Timeout Heat

Pistons 11-0 run, what a joke....


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

A great 3 quarters blown very quickly...unforced TOs and missed FTs combined with bad bounces off rebounds and bam...theres the game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wow their shocked us, but then again we all knew it'd happen..This didnt happen at a good time, suddenly our offense is struggling, throw it down to shaq, give some iso's to Toine..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton misses...

Wade blocks McDyess on the dunk

Wade drives, hit, scores and the foul!...hits the FT....77-73


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

IT REALLY SUKS HAVING DIRECTV IN FLORIDA. I cant see the game because of the stupid rain


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Prince misses...Shaq boards

Shaq hits the hook.....79-73

Billups fouled by Payton (2nd)...

Payton fouls Billups (3rd)...79-75


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Payton, fouled by Sheed (4th)...hits 2....81-75

Billups misses...nice D by Payton

Haslem scores....83-75

Timeout Pistons


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> IT REALLY SUKS HAVING DIRECTV IN FLORIDA. I cant see the game because of the stupid rain


really, dang, you should really call them up and tell them your signal strength is weak, i know they'll tell you b/c its the rain, but tahts not always true, although the rain ovibously has an effect on it, your signal strength is proabbly low as it is so when it does rain it makes it low enough for you to lose signal strength, you should really call them to your house and tell them to come check it out and improve ure strenght..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

24 Second Violation on the Pistons....great D by Miami

Ben fouls Shaq (3rd)...Hack-a-Shaq in effect...misses both, gets the board and draws the foul on Rip (4th)...hits both......85-75

Shaq called for a foul on Rip (2nd)...hits both....85-77


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Detroit ball on the turnover...

Rip fouled by Wade (4th)...hits 2....85-79


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives and fouled by Billups (1st)...hits the 1st...86-79

Timeout Pistons


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits the 2nd FT....87-79

Ben fouled...Hack-a-Ben in effect...misses both, Wade boards it

Toine nice pass to Udon...89-79

Ben fouled again by Posey (2nd)...hits 1/2....89-80


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton misses, Udon keeps it alive...

Udon hits Posey on the cut...fouled by Sheed (5th)...hits both....91-80

McDyess in, Ben out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups hits for 3....91-83

2 minutes remaining

Wade drives and fouled by Rip (5th)...hits both...93-83


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip misses the 3...Walker boards it

Payton air ball...

Wade breaks up the Prince dunk

Under a minute left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade gets the bucket and the foul on Rip (6th)...hits the FT....96-83

Delk misses, Toine boards it

Wade to UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUdonis.....98-83

*Final Score
Heat 98
Pistons 83
*


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I just got home for the 4th quater, Shaq had an excellent game, wade has his like always... nice win.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

anyone notice Wade's new arm baller band? It was white w/ "DW # 3"..I want one of those :clown:


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Wade and Shaq combined to shoot 24-32 from the field. Not too shabby.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Man, I wonder why Ben Wallace is so terrible at free throw shooting... In any case, great win by Miami, let's keep the pressure on in Game 4.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Wade and Shaq combined to shoot 24-32 from the field. Not too shabby.


that is just absolutley fabulous, Shaq had only 2 fouls, that helped us a lot..


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Toine was Awesome tonight. Wade and shaq might have the spotlight but this might have been toines best all around game this season.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

You know, while everyone is talking about Ben Wallace's free throw shooting, the most interesting statistic about Ben is this: he now has just 19 blocked shots in 15 playoff games. He's just not the same defensive factor he has been in the past.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> You know, while everyone is talking about Ben Wallace's free throw shooting, the most interesting statistic about Ben is this: he now has just 19 blocked shots in 15 playoff games. He's just not the same defensive factor he has been in the past.


well, his presence itself is a huge factor defensivly, just like for the Heat Shaqs presence is a huge factor on offense.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> You know, while everyone is talking about Ben Wallace's free throw shooting, the most interesting statistic about Ben is this: he now has just 19 blocked shots in 15 playoff games. He's just not the same defensive factor he has been in the past.


Maybe because in the playoffs they know he's lurking ?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

They don't know he's lurking in the regular season?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nice win, this Heat team is exuding confidence especially Wade. He knows these Pistons cant stop him since way back from last season. i feel like we can take game 4 as well.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Miami 98, Detroit 83
> 
> *Wade, O’Neal Spark Heat to 2-1 Lead Over Pistons*
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20060527/DETMIA/recap.html

Boxscore


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I think we will take Game 4. Pistons get 5 and we take them out in 6. I just think the mental block we've had with this team is gone. The way we reacted when they made their run tonight was very encouraging. We just got serious and took control of the game again. Our guys look like they know they're the better team and they're playing with that confidence.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hell yeah baby, thats all I gotsta say. Hell **** yeah!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> anyone notice Wade's new arm baller band? It was white w/ "DW # 3"..I want one of those :clown:



yes I did notice that but i doubt its a commercial product, its just his own custom armband.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> I think we will take Game 4. *Pistons get 5 *and we take them out in 6. I just think the mental block we've had with this team is gone. The way we reacted when they made their run tonight was very encouraging. We just got serious and took control of the game again. Our guys look like they know they're the better team and they're playing with that confidence.



Detroit will not win anymore games. Heat in 5.


----------

